# Drug that could bring colour back to grey hair!



## Admin (Nov 18, 2008)

*Drug that could bring colour back to grey hair*
In a discovery that could brighten up the lives of millions, scientists have created a drug that restores white hair to its natural colour. They hope the drug, converted into a shampoo, could eventually be used as an alternative to dyes to hide greying locks. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-drug-restore-white-hair-original-colour.html

*Google flu-fighter*
Exclusive Internet disease tracker aims to save thousands from killer. Google is helping to battle flu this winter - using a unique tracking system to pinpoint outbreaks. http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2008/11/12/google-flu-fighter-115875-20888167/

*Ban on additives linked to hyperactivity*
Ministers have backed a ban on six food additives linked to hyperactivity in children. The decision follows a call from the Food Standards Agency earlier this year for the food industry voluntarily to remove the chemicals. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ood-additives-linked-child-hyperactivity.html

*Elderly could be denied NHS treatment as ministers dither*
Ministers have effectively shelved plans for new laws that would ban age discrimination in the health and social care sectors. The move prompted age campaigners to warn that older people will be left vulnerable to discrimination and could miss out on life-saving treatment in favour of younger patients. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/e...treatment-after-government-shelves-plans.html

*Why joyful music is good for the heart*
Joyful music really does give the heart a lift, scientists have discovered. Listening to a cheerful favourite tune has a beneficial effect on blood vessels that protects against heart disease, researchers found. Stressful or disturbing music, on the other hand, narrows the arteries and may be bad for the heart. http://ukpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5hksS5BWPJRWMZyvwFOx0NCNtbBbQ

*Fertility hope for women*
Dr Sherman Silber, performed the transplant between two twins last year and the recipient, who cannot be named, is due to give birth in London today. The operation is the first where the whole organ has been transplanted from one person to another. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/w...-motherhood-by-removing-ovary-for-storage.htm


----------

